# air bagged escalades



## regal 187 (Nov 24, 2006)

my boy wants to bagg his escalade i need to see some pics thanks


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Ive bagged 2 EXT's. I always leave the AWD in place and fully functional, some pple take it out but I dont know how that works out in the long term. Here are pics one on 24's one on 26's.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

We did this one, on 24's, awd still in.

I have all the parts to build a nice kit if you need 1.


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

nyccustmizer, it's always nice to see your clean work. I like that clean look

Phatz, that escalade is nice man. lot of work put in I see. this year my $ is going for bagg so when it's done I gotta start working on inside..


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

04 DENALI. SAME SUSPENSION AS ESCALADE. AWD STILL IN PLACE.
24's

I know everybody hates the body kit, I dont choose the kits, I just do the air ride,


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 26 2007, 12:05 PM~7552819
> *04 DENALI. SAME SUSPENSION AS ESCALADE. AWD STILL IN PLACE.
> 24's
> 
> ...


LOL
yeah those body kits are way too ugly somehow..


----------



## 87linkin (Jan 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 26 2007, 10:05 AM~7552819
> *04 DENALI. SAME SUSPENSION AS ESCALADE. AWD STILL IN PLACE.
> 24's
> 
> ...


There just be a law against that! :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 87linkin_@Mar 26 2007, 10:42 AM~7553499
> *There just be a law against that! :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


lol


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 26 2007, 04:18 AM~7551719
> *Ive bagged 2 EXT's.  I always leave the AWD in place and fully functional, some pple take it out but I dont know how that works out in the long term.  Here are pics one on 24's one on 26's.
> 
> 
> ...



WOW THE 26'S LOOK huge compared to the 24's! what a difference!


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

Escalade with 26" wheels ... made into rwd ... front axels removed


























awd denali .... front axels removed made into rwd


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

Nice work guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

Denali should look like the one squeaky has, no importlooking bodykit neccessary.... and it looks slick.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7553670
> *Escalade with 26" wheels ... made into rwd ... front axels removed
> 
> 
> ...


how is he suppose to drain his tanks? :angry:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Mar 26 2007, 09:00 AM~7552783
> *nyccustmizer, it's always nice to see your clean work. I like that clean look
> 
> Phatz, that escalade is nice man. lot of work put in I see. this year my $ is going for bagg so when it's done I gotta start working on inside..
> *


Thanks, I can't stand overdone cars either. I like to go simple yet sweet. Let the car make the statement, not all the shit it has on it. Honestly, every car I do is a driver. They get driven and if its not going to last I dont bother doing it. I don't need headaches with stupid things that serve no purpose. I can't say that for all my customers. Like Phatz said, we just work on the cars, sometimes we dont have a choice as to what gets done to them.


----------



## KAHUNA (Nov 9, 2005)

These GM's are looking nice. You knew i was going to pop up in here. I could sense the body-kit badmouthing going on in here!! LMAO


----------



## regal 187 (Nov 24, 2006)

thanks for the pics guys
uffin:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

Anytime, now tell your boy to get that bitch bagged and post some pics of your own.... :biggrin:


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

nyccustomizer,
I saw blue denali also around in nassau, used to se them when I got to work. not sure if it was bagged though. but I have seen that white one 

I guess I got get mine in soon to post pics up too.... 
still waiting for the $ to come in.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG+Mar 26 2007, 01:05 PM~7553670-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:angry:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Mar 27 2007, 08:55 AM~7560653
> *how is he suppose to drain his tanks?:angry:
> *


When I do set-ups like that I run water separators and I havent felt the need to have a drain on the tanks. Im sure Squeaky runs them too. The only tanks that I have worked with that have a port in the proper location are the firestone. I think the Easystreet kits come with firestones. Their 5 gallons have a port on the bottom. I also have an air blower attachment that I use with a 1/4 line so I can stick it through a fitting and into a tank to suck the water out when necessary. I run water traps on all the cars that I do.


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

Wow I love that clean blue look :0 :worship:


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Mar 27 2007, 07:08 AM~7560033
> *nyccustomizer,
> I saw blue denali also around in nassau, used to se them when I got to work. not sure if it was bagged though. but I have seen that white one
> 
> ...


The owner of that white one drives it alot. He's a really cool kid. His name is Mark. I havent seen him in a long time. He was in Plush magazine a few years back when we first bagged it. We had a booth at the DUB show in E-town a few years ago and he blew out a tire and bent a rim on the way home from the show. He was doing about 80 and hit a pothole on the highway.


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

what's the best way to learn how to customize fiberglass like that?


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2LO4URHO_@Mar 27 2007, 09:19 AM~7560790
> *what's the best way to learn how to customize fiberglass like that?
> *


Practice Practice Practice. Start on stuff that you are going to wrap in vinyl or carpet first to get the general idea down. Mixing the resin and hardener in different proportions varies the hardness and the drying time so that takes some practice too. Once you get good at making the framing and laying down the material you can play with different styles and work on the finish. Seeing the work that we do at the shop, the most difficult part is the finishing surface so it looks good when painted. The actual paint work can make or ruin the job.


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

I've seen on some shows where they use some kind of felt/cloth material - are they replacing fiberglass with that and just adding resin- I'm been trying to learn a little here and there then I'm going to put it into effect when I start working on my chevy bubble again


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2LO4URHO_@Mar 27 2007, 09:35 AM~7560932
> *I've seen on some shows where they use some kind of felt/cloth material - are they replacing fiberglass with that and just adding resin- I'm been trying to learn a little here and there then I'm going to put it into effect when I start working on my chevy bubble again
> *


Im sure you can find info on this site somewhere, but there are different materials that you can use depending on the desired product. The material can affect strength, workability, the amount of work required to shape and the overall finish. We use wool, or even thin cotton shirts depending on the size, shape and application of the part.


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 2LO4URHO_@Mar 27 2007, 12:19 PM~7560790
> *what's the best way to learn how to customize fiberglass like that?
> *


yeah practice. that's best way to learn!

I have been doing it while now gotten better with it now too. but some dumb ass broke in to my truck so I had to put back my old unfinish center console back in... 

and they guy broke in left wallet in my tahoe passenger side, but cop did nothin............


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

thanks guys, yeah i need to more research on the interior section- 

Damn that sucks dude cops didn't do shit and they had all the info they needed? boy i tell ya :machinegun:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by nyccustomizer_@Mar 27 2007, 11:14 AM~7560747
> *When I do set-ups like that I run water separators and I havent felt the need to have a drain on the tanks.  Im sure Squeaky runs them too.  The only tanks that I have worked with that have a port in the proper location are the firestone.  I think the Easystreet kits come with firestones.  Their 5 gallons have a port on the bottom.  I also have an air blower attachment that I use with a 1/4 line so I can stick it through a fitting and into a tank to suck the water out when necessary.  I run water traps on all the cars that I do.
> *


but even with a water trap wont there still be water from condensation through out the months? good idea on the sucker though


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Mar 26 2007, 03:30 PM~7554246
> *how is he suppose to drain his tanks? :angry:
> *



On this particular truck there is not a water separator .... The truck is running 200 psi.. and at the time the ones we were using kept leaking ... so we left it off ... The truck was done 2 years ago and the way the asco valves are .. when you lift the truck up the dump valves also open .. because they are diaphragm valves and actually release any water in the tank out .... to this day there isn't any water in the tank .... :biggrin: :biggrin:   :cheesy:


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

i dont understand


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

Let me see if i can explain this .... With the asco diaphragm type valve does not have any pressure on it and you activate it from empty you get a slight surge of air through the dump valve at the same time the up valve is activated ... that is why they are loud on the way up also .... when that surge happens it is actually letting some air out at the same time the vehicle is going up so some of the condensation in the tank is released through the dump port .... 


Understand or no ???????????


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

squeaky that's a nice description, I understood easily.


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

ya i got it now but dont u waste more air pressure with those valves then liek smc then?


----------



## SLAMNFX (Jan 15, 2002)

hahahaha asco's r da shit... i though mine were defective at first when i started to lift..... in the end i put silencers on em since they are inside my truck and anyone in my back seat gets blasted with air.....hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SLAMNFX_@Mar 28 2007, 10:07 PM~7572629
> *hahahaha  asco's r da shit... i though mine were defective at first when i started to lift..... in the end i put silencers on em since they are inside my truck and anyone in my back seat gets blasted with air.....hahahaha :biggrin:
> *


Hey Leon .... you can run a cheap fitting on the dump outlet with a short hose to outside the car ... That is what we usually do to keep any condensation or noise to a minimum ...... :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tahoehtp_@Mar 28 2007, 02:35 PM~7569449
> *squeaky that's a nice description, I understood easily.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hearseballa_@Mar 28 2007, 04:57 PM~7570550
> *ya i got it now but dont u waste more air pressure with those valves then liek smc then?
> *


Yes some ..... :biggrin:


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

some how I learn more each day coming in here than I'm at other forum...
which is good you guys rules!


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Mar 27 2007, 10:08 PM~7566794
> *Let me see if i can explain this .... With the asco diaphragm type valve does not have any pressure on it and you activate it from empty you get a slight surge of air through the dump valve at the same time the up valve is activated ... that is why they are loud on the way up also .... when that surge happens it is actually letting some air out at the same time the vehicle is going up so some of the condensation in th etank is released through the dump port ....
> Understand or no ???????????
> *



As long as the valve is located on the bottom of the tank this would work. The water is going to settle at the bottom and then get blown out. All tank drains are located at the bottom and it works to get most of the air out of the system. Just think of shop compressors. 
It's a pain to deal with leaky water separators. You try to do something good by adding one and then they leak and it just causes headaches. I have found my ways around the problems so I still use them.


----------



## 416impala (Nov 15, 2001)

I am only using the all-metal SMC now ., thats the only one I sell also.


----------



## 2LO4URHO (Jan 2, 2007)

they work good for me :thumbsup: maybe a little airbrushing on 'em might help brighten them up a bit :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## deca (Mar 3, 2007)

can u guys. show pics of the front suspension? and do u guys sell kits for this?


----------



## blazrondubs (Oct 17, 2005)

heres a buddy of mine its bodydropped on 26s tha lowest in tha world hes puting an 07 front end on it and redoin everything 
[img=http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/721/escaladerz8.jpg]]My Webpage[/URL]
[img=http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/7646/778191977mtc2.jpg]]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

I saw that thing at SEMA a few years ago. Extensive did the frame on it right? Its insane.


----------



## blazrondubs (Oct 17, 2005)

yea bills a really good guy he does amazing work there doin a 07 tundra right now its gunna be sick


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

You never really see any pics of their actual work. Just the finished products layed out. The cars they do are insane, but I would love to see pics of the actual work in progress someday. I guess they try to keep things secret.


----------



## blazrondubs (Oct 17, 2005)

well next time im at tha shop ill try and sneek a camera in lol


----------



## tahoehtp (Mar 11, 2007)

yeah extensive does nice work. seen them on truckin, sport truck etc...


----------



## nyccustomizer (Dec 13, 2005)

One thing I have noticed about Extensive. They aren't afraid to cut anything. I guess they know they can always put it back together. Pics dont so the cars and trucks they build any justice. You have to see them in person.


----------



## Borracho84 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------

